# One Less Distraction



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Focusing on sports to distract me from the wait to configure. In just 1 week...Georgia loses, Hawks lose, now the Falcons are out.

Well damn, now what am I going to do to keep mind off Model 3?

Joys of being an Atlanta sports fan.

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> (...)
> Well damn, now what am I going to do to keep mind off Model 3?
> (...)
> Dan


Travel the world... come to Europe!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Travel the world... come to Europe!


Great idea Michael!
(You paying?) 

Dan


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Great idea Michael!
> (You paying?)
> 
> Dan


Yeah, dinner's on the house!!


----------

